# Waste bin to fit to a door



## 88816

Hi
Does anyone know where I can purchase a waste bin that can be fitted to a door.


----------



## dodger148

You dont say where you are located, for example if you were in the North West, Harringtons or Todds would probably be able to supply, If in the North East Catterick Caravans are very good on accessory items


----------



## 88816

Thanks Dodger
It live in the North East but the nearest dealer to me, United british caravans, which has a large accessory store has nothing like that.
Mail order would be a good option.


----------



## dodger148

In our tugging days, and when living in NE we got one from Catterick C-Vans, they are just off A1 by racecourse not too bad to pop in if you are passing


----------



## 88838

Sorry, never heard of that firm, but then I've never been a tugger.
Are you anywhere near Barrons at Darlington?
Is there no accessory option at Cleveland Mhomes or the one at Wolsingham? can't remember details, There are several manufacturers in the NE, can they not help? 
[but then I've known Southerners who think Derby is in the NE :evil: :? ]
8)


----------



## 89425

We encountered the problem of finding a bin to suit our requirements, as Er-in-doors wanted one the correct size for a Tesco carrier bag, with a compartment for washing liquid etc. In the end I made one out of fibreglass by making a mould to the required dimensions and shape. Basically its the usual story of having to re-invent the wheel to your own requirements .... again.

____________________________________________________
*Steve 
aka A very wild....wild camper*
.
Click here for my van website!
.









____________________________________________________


----------



## dodger148

twooks, The accessory shop at Barrons Burtree is not at patch on Catterick, It went down in size after Martins (Burtree Caravans) sold out 

Cleveland MHs I think are expanding and this may well include an accessory shop (when we lived up there CMH was my local Petrol Station) and they were in Stockton


----------



## 88838

Thanks dodger, shall bear that in mind, must admit haven't even been to Barrons at Coppull in ages, but I remember the Darlo site as being quite good. time flies as they say :? 
8)


----------



## moncayomike

*door bins*

Try Betterware, dood to door brochure, telephone (Birmingham) or on lineshopping


----------



## 88816

Thanks for the info everybody
I've looked on all the websites of the place youve mentioned, but still no luck
I may just use a Snapsack instead (Towsure) which screws to a door and holds swing bin liners and the like.

Thanks again for your advice

Gary


----------



## crissy

I'm not really sure what type you're looking for but what about MFI or B&Q in their kitchens departments. They supply the ones that fit inside kitchen cabinets doors, for under the sink etc. 
Crissy


----------



## 89038

If you're passing, try IKEA - they've hundreds of storage and kitchen options.


----------



## MOTORHOMER

termie said:


> Hi
> Does anyone know where I can purchase a waste bin that can be fitted to a door.


Hello Termie

We asked Autosleepers about a bin for our Pollensa Door They do bins for other models they produce. Their reply was they didnt do one for the pollensa because it was not reccomended that one be fitted to the Pollensa door. Something to do with the depth available to fix a screw was not enough.

Motorhomer


----------



## dodger148

Motorhomer, I think A-S were probably thinking about the unit they fit in the monococque model doors, which wouldnt suit a standard "caravan type door" but the models being discussed would be ok on your Pollensa, have seen them ok on Ravennas/Rienzas etc


----------



## MOTORHOMER

dodger148 said:


> Motorhomer, I think A-S were probably thinking about the unit they fit in the monococque model doors, which wouldnt suit a standard "caravan type door" but the models being discussed would be ok on your Pollensa, have seen them ok on Ravennas/Rienzas etc


Hello Dodger,

Thanks for the reply

We were actually at the Autosleeper Service centre at the time & the person we asked was actually working on our van. This was about a year ago. He told us not to screw anything to the rear door. there is always glue of some kind or other but I have always found anything attached with glue or sticky pads comes of when the glue softens in the heat.

Motorhomer


----------

